# A trip around my home town Spalding



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a video of my local area


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the video Hawk, It's very strange to see someone driving on that side of the road. We have something called a 'Pittsburgh left' which wouldn't be possible in Europe/London. I have a lot of farms in Pennsylvania as well. It's almost the same but we have a lot of mountains and hills here.

Thanks again, Cool to see the landscape from another part of the world.

FYI

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pittsburgh_left


----------

